# Top 5 regrets of the prepper



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Recently, we had a SEVERE wind storm rip through my part of the country causing extensive damage, including a loss of electricity for 3 days. I have compiled my top 5 regrets having been thrust into an unexpected "Prepper Practice." Hopefully, you all can chime in with your thoughts and perhaps this might help someone. 

1. I wish I had taken the time to elevate my water tank (2000 gallons) 20 feet in the air. That way I would have at least 10 lbs. of pressure. With a pregnant wife and 3 small children bucketing water from the river to flush the toilets got old quickly. 

2. I wish I had more of the small propane bottles on hand. They were great for lights and a portable stove. I didn't run out, but more is better. (Just like ammo)

3. I wish I had finished making my wood fired outdoor bathtub. After working outside clearing trees and doing misc. manual labor for 3 days, I would have loved to build a fire under the tub and jumped in. 

4. I wish I had a better emergency radio. I did have a small AM/FM/SW from countycomm, but a bigger one with better reception would have been nice.

5. I wish I had more clean 5 gallon buckets and more 5 gallon stock pots to boil water in.

All in all we fared very well and enjoyed our "Light's Out" experience. Everything took longer and was harder to do, but a positive mental attitude by carried right through to my kids and wife. I will fix the wish list by the end of next year. P.S. Headlamps, safety glasses, and leather gloves are necessities when working outside in extreme conditions.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Why would you want to boil water?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A 12VDC deep cycle battery shurlo pump will work better then elevating that 2,000 gallon tank & cheaper. Can recharge the battery with jumper cables from your vehicle. 2,000 gallons of water you are looking at supporting 16,000lbs plus of weight.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

roy said:


> Why would you want to boil water?


To purify it.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

2# small propane bottles,,, I have a 100 lb propane tank (cheap to buy if used) and an adapter to refill the small tanks.
It's very very low cost way to refill them. About $8.00 for the adapter -- check eBay


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I would have never thought of that.

What type of adapter do you need and does it have a shut off for the small tank?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> A 12VDC deep cycle battery shurlo pump will work better then elevating that 2,000 gallon tank & cheaper. Can recharge the battery with jumper cables from your vehicle. 2,000 gallons of water you are looking at supporting 16,000lbs plus of weight.


 A shurflo pump would work well but a car battery (or deep cycle ) and a small solar battery charger would make it a "flip the switch" set up


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I would have never thought of that.
> 
> What type of adapter do you need and does it have a shut off for the small tank?


 yes the one in the picture says it has a shut off


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

You can hook a 20 lb (grill size ) up to anything that uses the 1lb cylinders with this hose.
Stansport Propane Appliance to Bulk Tank Hose:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> To purify it.


There are many more efficient way.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Great propane info


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> 2# small propane bottles,,, I have a 100 lb propane tank (cheap to buy if used) and an adapter to refill the small tanks.
> It's very very low cost way to refill them. About $8.00 for the adapter -- check eBay


Whoa, that is super dangerous. Unless you want a rocket propelled projectile I'd get some safety measure asap. Pressure gauge and a BOV.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> Whoa, that is super dangerous. Unless you want a rocket propelled projectile I'd get some safety measure asap. Pressure gauge and a BOV.


I filled several but you have to turn the 20 lb tank upside down to get the liquid propane and it fills the 1lb to 75% their capacity. But be sure to get a filter if using them on something like MR Heaters. Best to use the filters on anything that you use the refilled tanks on. Because 20 lb tanks are designed to use just the gas (up right) and if there is any particles or oil in the tank it will come out when upside down.

It's not as dangerous as it looks because the adapter has a needle that goes into the 1lb bottle that greatly restricts the flow, just remember to close the valve on the large cylinder before removing the tank.

Amazon.com - Mr. Heater Fuel Filter for Portable Buddy and Big Buddy Heaters #F273699


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

roy said:


> There are many more efficient way.


What's more efficient than using a naturally occurring energy source (such as fire)?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

WildernessGuy24:13 said:


> Whoa, that is super dangerous. Unless you want a rocket propelled projectile I'd get some safety measure asap. Pressure gauge and a BOV.


So you're saying we can weaponize it?


----------

